# Traveling for Work



## grind4it (Sep 16, 2014)

If you travel for a living, I'm curious what you guys do to help keep your diet in check?

I'm covering several states but i am doing it in my vehicle.* I've played with the cooler idea. I can't find a real cooler that cools more than a few degree below ambient temperature.* I've about given up on that idea.

I'm looking for ready made foods and restaurant ideas. Any and all ideas that revolve around the topic of travel diet will be greatly appreciated.

Im bulking right now so it's not a major concern yet. Lol With that said, there's only some many BK double woppers a man can stand. When I bulk I try not to get too fat.


Thanks
-grind


----------



## Billy badass (Sep 16, 2014)

http://nutrition.about.com/od/foodfun/a/healthyeating.htm


----------



## Azog (Sep 16, 2014)

I've seen people with small fridges hooked up to the car. Not sure about specifics but just an idea.
Also, rice cakes, precooked chicken from markets, whey and peanut butter can go a long way!


----------



## Azog (Sep 16, 2014)

You could hit a market every AM, get precooked chicken breast or a rotisserie and a carton of egg whites. Slam the egg whites and the chicken won't go bad in 1 day. Rice cakes, whey and  PB are obviously g2g.


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 16, 2014)

Keep a 32 oz bottle of Fairlife choclate milk with you whenever possible. Each 32 oz bottle has 560 calories, 52 g protein, 52 g carbs and 1/2 the sugar of regular chocolate milk. Plus, it tastes awesome. Great to have for quick calories and protein when driving. I love the shit. I get it at Cub Foods, or Walgreen's.


----------



## bvs (Sep 16, 2014)

id get a small fridge that plugs into your cars power socket. camping type stores sell them and if you look second hand or online you could probably pick one up cheap.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 16, 2014)

The best cooler on the market bro is the Yeti. Put a 20lb block of dry ice in her and your good to go for days, I was in the desert of southern Utah at lake Powell and my food lasted for five days at near and over 100 degrees each day. Expensive but worth it!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 16, 2014)

Giant jug of protein, gallons of water and beef jerky.......

Also some bud select


----------



## grind4it (Sep 16, 2014)

Where exactly would someone go to buy dry ice? 



stonetag said:


> The best cooler on the market bro is the Yeti. Put a 20lb block of dry ice in her and your good to go for days, I was in the desert of southern Utah at lake Powell and my food lasted for five days at near and over 100 degrees each day. Expensive but worth it!


----------



## Billy badass (Sep 16, 2014)

Most walmart's and grocery stores carry it sometimes it's in sporting goods... Cabela's, gander mountain, sporting goods stores as well just depends on if they sell a lot and carry it or not.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 16, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Where exactly would someone go to buy dry ice?


Well specifically speaking I don't know, I get it from a local grocery store. Crazy thing, you have to be over 18 to buy, I guess people use it to make bottle bombs? From what I'm told places carry it like sporting good stores and the like, they just don't advertise that they do.


----------



## Billy badass (Sep 17, 2014)

I remember the Yeti cooler discussion.... Lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 17, 2014)

A gallon of trinis moms chocolate titi milk....


A shot every hr will get you on loosies lvl


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 17, 2014)

I used to travel to job sites all over daily for work. I had a huge cooler packed with my food and a shitty microwave in my truck. You learn tricks as you go along. Whenever I was in a jam, most local super markets have rotissere chickens for sale. Those bad boys will get you out of a jam everytime. They ususally have a side section to, where you can grab some rice or potatoes.

If you put Ice in the cooler and keep your food in tupperware, you'll be fine. I've driven from site to site on 95 deg days without any issues.


----------

